# 30" light strip



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I want a 30" light strip for my 20L because my current one died. It's a coralife cheap one that I can't even find anymore. They sell an Aqueon T5 (dual bulbs) one at PetSmart but I don't know if they are any good. I don't want to fork out a ton of cash, but I would like a good solid light that is bright enough to grow some decent plants WITHOUT CO2. 

Please do not give me some grand story about CO2. I don't want to hear it. I just want bright lighting that is good for plants. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 T5s in a short tank like a 20L should be nice and bright. What did you have before? T5s give a lot more light than T8s.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I have a coralife 18 watt dual light fixture- T5
The petsmart one is an 18 watt dual light- T5 aqueon, essentially the same fixture. My plants have not done well, at all. The bulbs are pretty close together and according to that lighting chart thing it's better to have them more separated. I don't know if that has anything to do with not getting a maximized light or not. Or if it is just a coralife thing, or what. 

They have been in the dark for about 5-6 days already. Needless to say my remaining plants are not too happy about that.

I don't know what happened to my Coralife, but I just put new bulbs in it about 5-6 months ago and they are already dead. When the previous bulb went they both went at once which was pretty sketchy to me. I think it's messed up and I am not buying bulbs every 6 months.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

What about a 24" LED light? They have one of those there. But not in 30".


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455058

Or
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11248153

Or I end up shopping online.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There's another thread here somewhere with links to PAR charts for LEDs. They have a lot more variety in intensity and color than the T5s so fixture really matters. Go to wal-mart and get 2 of those 18" strip T5 under-cabinet lights for $8 ea. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-18-Under-Cabinet-Fluorescent-Light/16877468 to keep your plants alive while you shop.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I will not ever, under any circumstances, shop at Walmart. I can probably find those lights at Target or Home Depot. Good idea!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think you'll be absolutely fine with another T5 light period. As long as you fertilize correctly for algae control, and basic growth you shouldn't have a problem. 

What was your bulb choices as well, because that will play more of an effect than anything else. Not to say you don't know this already, but just saying. 

As far as LED fixtures, I haven't been watching much on prices but I haven't liked the expenses for LED aquarium fixtures. Could make your own for a TENTH of the cost. As EMC said, there are many different fixtures that will make or break it's effectiveness for a planted tank.


----------

